# Documentary is My Crash Diet Killing me



## Donald (Jan 13, 2011)

On January 19th Channel 4 8.00 pm there is a Docmentary called is my crash Diet Killing me. 



http://uk-tv-guide.com/pick-of-the-day/19+January+2011/documentary-is-my-crash-diet-killing-me/


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2011)

Some crash diets are very extreme. Just my personal opinion, but I do think some othese crash and fad diets do more harm than good.

I was watching a programme about top models. One of the young ladies had been told to diet, she didn't stop when she got (by my standards) thin, she was very emaciated, just skin and bones. Part the way through the programme she had heart failure and was rushed away and didn't come back...


----------



## Donald (Jan 13, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Some crash diets are very extreme. Just my personal opinion, but I do think some others crash and fad diets do more harm than good.
> 
> I was watching a programme about top models. One of the young ladies had been told to diet, she didn't stop when she got (by my standards) thin, she was very emaciated, just skin and bones. Part the way through the programme she had heart failure and was rushed away and didn't come back...



It's crazy These Fad Diets have a lot to answer for and the fashion industry to. Expecting people To be thiner then thin just Walking Skeletons.And all these Celebrity's coming on saying how they lose weight but what people do not think about is how much money have the celeb's spent at the gym and pay personal trainers not everyone can do that.

Sorry about the model but is that not a reflection the industry.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2011)

The fashion industry and those with celebrity status don't help teenagers who are trying to find an identity and want to look good. In the real world few of us have the money to pay personal trainers and many of us have other responsibilities too.

I'm not a fan of groups like weight watchers or slimming world, but they do offer sensible dietry advice and weight comes off gradually rather than in a week or a couple days.


----------

